# Party Games for Family Party?



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

We always like Halloween themed charades, just use Halloween-related words (cemetery, ghost, Dracula, etc...). We always have a great time playing it. You can also use that same list and play Pictionary with a large erasable marker board. Your games look great, very creative!!!


----------



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks much MHooch. I know Charades and Pictionary, but we've never done them at our parties before. With all the introverts in the family, I think pictionary might be the safer bet. All the best, Ryan


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I posted this one somewhere else here, but it's fun...

Two people are in on this - the Physic and the assistant.
You place 9 hard back books on the floor in rows of 3 books. Then send the physic out of the room and have a guest pick (point to) one of the books. Call the physic back into the room...Here's the trick to it. The assistant points to each book in turn and when the chosen book is pointed to the physic announces that's the book...They can tell because the assistant is using a pointer/stick to point to each book and to the position of the book in the rows of 3...say it's the bottom right book that was picked. The assistant, while pointing to each book is always pointing to the bottom right corner of each book...that is how the physic knows. See how long it takes people to figure out the trick...it's a lot of fun.


----------



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

Elza said:


> I posted this one somewhere else here, but it's fun...
> 
> Two people are in on this - the Physic and the assistant.
> You place 9 hard back books on the floor in rows of 3 books. Then send the physic out of the room and have a guest pick (point to) one of the books. Call the physic back into the room...Here's the trick to it. The assistant points to each book in turn and when the chosen book is pointed to the physic announces that's the book...They can tell because the assistant is using a pointer/stick to point to each book and to the position of the book in the rows of 3...say it's the bottom right book that was picked. The assistant, while pointing to each book is always pointing to the bottom right corner of each book...that is how the physic knows. See how long it takes people to figure out the trick...it's a lot of fun.


Ooo, I like this one. Would you mind if I wrote this up on my site? I'd be glad to give you credit.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Well, I didn't invent it or anything. So it's probably best to say I recommended, but the author is unknown. Hope you have fun with it!


----------



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

Jumpstarting. Any more suggestions?


----------



## cerinad (Jun 13, 2008)

I did this one last year i posted it somewhere else but basically it's this.. You take apart a couple of skellys and hide the parts in differnt areas divide people into 2 or more teams depending on how many skellys you take apart .. You send the teams out to find the pieces and whichever team finds and puts thier skellys together first wins.. Everyone young and old got a kick out of this.. I found the idea in a magizine last year don't remember which one though.. The only drawback to this is that you have to a lot of room to play this.. We did it outside..


----------



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

cerinad said:


> I did this one last year i posted it somewhere else but basically it's this.. You take apart a couple of skellys and hide the parts in differnt areas divide people into 2 or more teams depending on how many skellys you take apart .. You send the teams out to find the pieces and whichever team finds and puts thier skellys together first wins.. Everyone young and old got a kick out of this.. I found the idea in a magizine last year don't remember which one though.. The only drawback to this is that you have to a lot of room to play this.. We did it outside..


I really like that. We have lots of little kids in our family - I bet they would get a huge kick out of that. I saw complete skeletons already in pieces in bags at BIG LOTS for a reasonable price. Now I've got an excuse to go and get a couple.


----------

